
No African citizens granted visas for African trade summit in California - tim333
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/20/no-african-citizens-visas-california-annual-trade-summit
======
seijaku
Not sure 'ironic' cuts it to be honest, more like 'that's just plain crazy'!

------
dmingoddd
That is ironic...

